# New here 8dpt5dt



## w8n4baby (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I finally got the courage to sign up to this forum. I thought I could do this alone, but i realise I need the support of women who know what I'm going through.

Quick summary of FET:
27/09/11: One 3BB embryo transferred
Days1-4: Some cramps and twinges. Sore breasts - likely due to my meds (estrace and prometrium) I attributed day 1 of cramping to my lower region "righting" itself. I have a retroverted uterus, and the FET was incredibly uncomfortable.
Day5: SILENCE! started feeling irritable and moody. Breasts less sore.
Day6: Started feeling AF-like "pulling". Still moody and irritable. Gave in and took HPT in the afternoon. BFN
Day7: More silence. Pain in breasts seem to come and go. Moody, irritable and impatient. AF "pulling" still there. Convinced my period is going to come. Cried a lot the last 3 days. Mentally preparing for BFN and next try.
Day8: Breasts feel sore, some AF like twinges.

I have my blood test tomorrow, hospital will call back with results on Friday.
I feel like I'm going crazy! I want a BFP more than anything, but I feel like I have to prepare myself for the worst - to hopefully take some of the sting out of the bad news I feel I'm going to get.  
My cycle is like clockwork - very rarely outside of 28days so I'm pretty in tune with what to expect when AF is about to arrive. And this ''loose" "pulling" feeling in my uterus feels like it's going to come.  
I'm really so sad.... because I no longer know what to think...

Me: 34 DH: 36
TCC: since 2008
04/10: Learnt both tubes are blocked
03/11: 1st IVF 22 follicles, 10 fertilised, 6 viable, 1 4AB 5dt BFN
05/11: 1 FET BFN
09/11: 1 FET presently waiting and slowly losing my mind.


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hiya hun,

Just thought I would say welcome to FF!

Having looked at your signature it seems like you have been on quite a journey so far. I had cramp like feelings on and off for a few days during my 2ww so I would take this as a good sign as it could be implantation. Some women have said that they felt like AF was coming during their 2ww but they got their BFP so it is hard to tell.

Wishing all the best of luck and praying you get a BFP xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome. FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and even partners often just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling. It has helped me no end on my journey. I find that being able to talk to others who understand what I feel and what I'm going through with regards to treatment has been a god send not only to my family but my state of mind! I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge.

   for your 2WW - it is so hard not to over analyse every twinge and sign. I go  when I'm on the 2WW. 

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW Board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## w8n4baby (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Emnige,

I had my bw yesterday, and it was negative - as I suspected. The cramps were definitely AF cramps - though it'll probably be a few days till it arrives. I stopped the meds today and I feel  a headache coming on. Last time I had a migraine for 3 days - right till I got my period.

I'm feeling ok - surprisingly. I think it's because I expected this.

Congrats on your babies. Are you trying for any more? You're lucky you still much younger than me.  

thanks for all the encouragement.


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear that hun, will be having another cycle? Have you got a follow up appointment booked? I'm not sure about trying for any more, think we'll wait until the twins arrive next year and see how we feel in a few years time xxx


----------

